# 1/12/08 snow storm



## Figueiredo (Jan 11, 2008)

Hopefully we will get snow here on the cape but it says it could be sleet but i guess will just have to see wat happens and watch the weather closely


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Whatever it is, it looks like it's going to start late Sunday night and run into late morning early afternoon Monday.

We'll see.........


----------

